# HaGe-Trading.de



## E.Bohle (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte euch vor dem Internetshop www.hage-trading.de warnen. Dort werden relativ günstig Elektonikartikel angeboten. Ich selbst wollte dort einen Prozessor kaufen. Die Website hat ein seriöses Erscheinungsbild und wirbt auch mit guten Kundenbewertungen auf entsprechenden Portalen (z.B. eKomi).
Nach Registrierung bestellte ich den Artikel und wählte (und das war der wohl größte Fehler) Vorkasse als Zahlungsmöglichkeit aus, um etwa nicht die hohen Nachnahmegebühren zahlen zu müssen. Ich erhielt zeitnah sowohl die E-Mail zur Bestellbestätigung als auch wenige Tage nach meiner Onlineüberweisung die Bestätigung zum Zahlungseingang! Seitdem warte ich vergeblich auf die Ware.

Aufgrund dieses Fehlers habe ich mich dann auch nochmal etwas intensiver mit der Website auseinandergesetzt:
1. Auf der Bewertungsplattform trustpilot.de gibt es durchweg Kritik der Verfasser.

2. Vorkasse war natürlich nicht die beste Wahl. (Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher noch nie mit Internetbetrug konfrontiert war. Das Glück war mir scheinbar bisher gut gesinnt.)

3. Die Verlinkungen zu den Bewertungsportalen führen alle ins Leere. Sie sind offensichtlich ein Fake.

4. Es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeiten den Händler zu kontaktieren. Auf meine E-Mail kam keine Antwort, die Telefonnummer existiert irgendwie nicht (nach dem Wählvorgang kommt lange Zeit kein Freizeichen und dann bricht das Gespräch mit einem Besetzt-Zeichen ab) und mein Brief blieb natürlich auch unbeantwortet.

Welche Möglichkeiten seht ihr, um an mein Geld zu kommen?
Die Banken können bei Überweisung nichts machen, das Finanzamt darf keine Infos zu Unternehmen herausgeben.
Was den Betrug angeht, werde ich zur Polizei müssen?! Doch die Rückgabe meines Geldes ist eine zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit, d.h. ich muss einen Anwalt einschalten?

Einen Hinweis noch zu den Problemen mit dem Händler:​​5. Die Website erfährt auch keinerlei Aktualisierungen mehr. Die angezeigten Produkte (zumindest auf der Startseite) sind seit Wochen die gleichen.​


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2012)

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...dgau/page2&s=5b1648ab07b8d2a83037bf9e200271e5

Hier mein ein User das eine Überprüfung der Impressumsadresse ergab, dass dort kein Laden, sondern nur ein Wohnhaus steht...


----------



## Revolbyte (18 Januar 2012)

http://www.trustpilot.de/review/hage-trading.de

Ja die Adresse ist definitiv ein Wohnhaus, ich habe mit einem seiner Nachbarn telefoniert und der "Betreiber" hat da wohl gerade mal eine 2-Zimmer-Wohnung. Lagermöglichkeiten schließt das meiner Ansicht nacht so ziemlich aus...

Finger weg! Sollte weiteres Interesse bestehen: Wir versuchen eine gemeinschaftliche Anzeige zu organisieren. Wer sich daran beteiligen möchte, möge uns bitte via _[Mailadresse gemäß Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt. (bh)]_ schreiben. Selbst wenn wir unser Geld wohl eher nicht wiedersehen, so können wir doch zumindest andere Menschen vor diesem Webshop schützen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2012)

Revolbyte schrieb:


> Wir versuchen eine gemeinschaftliche Anzeige zu organisieren. Wer sich daran beteiligen möchte.....


Gemeinschaftsanzeige gibt es nicht, da muss jeder selbst ran. So was organisieren zu wollen fällt damit auch aus, da unser Rechtssystem ohnehin vorsieht, dass derartige Anzeigen immer dort bearbeitet werden, wo der Verdächtige seinen Sitz hat. Jede aufgenommene Anzeige wird demnach von jeder Polizei dort hin geschickt, auch ganz ohne Zutun des Anzeigenerstatters.

Übrigens, einen Lagerraum brauchen Onlinegeschäfte heute nicht mehr, um gut zu sein. Das gilt insbesondere dann, wenn es sich dabei um ein B2C Geschäftsmodell handelt.


> Im Internet wird der B2C häufig durch Affiliate-Programme abgewickelt.


----------



## Tommy2207 (22 März 2012)

Das ist ja "interessant" zu lesen, dass HaGe-Trading eine xxxfirma sein soll.
Habe im Mai 2011, also vor ca. 1 Jahr einen Samsung HD Camcorder online bei HaGe-Trading
erworben.
War anfangs auch sehr skeptisch, muss aber sagen, dass die Kaufabwicklung gut geklappt hat.
Der Preis des Camcorders war um ein Vielfaches günstiger als im normalen Handel, z.B. Media Markt oder Saturn. Die Ware wurde, original verpackt, nach ca. 10 Tagen geliefert.
Jetzt habe ich leider ein technisches Problem mit dieser Kamera und müßte sie - noch auf Garantie -
reklamieren. Dabei ist mir in den letzten Tagen allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass ich weder die Website, noch jemand anderes dort erreichen kann.
... und las heute die negativen Erfahrungen in diesem Forum. Tja, entweder muß ich mich dann direkt an Samsung wenden oder aber die Kamera in einem anderen Elektronikfachgeschäft reparieren lassen, womöglich noch trotz Garantie zu eigenen Lasten.
Kennt sich jemand mit dieser Sachlage aus ?
Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Wort wegen fehlender Beweislage entfernt BT/Mod


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2012)

Wenn es Samsung ist und der Schaden ohnehin nun nach einem Jahr erkannt wurde, solltest du dich sowieso an Samsung selbst wenden. Meiner Erfahrung nach klappt das auch ohne den Händler am besten.

Online-Reparaturservice


> Diesen Service bieten wir Kunden in Deutschland an, die einen Defekt ihres Geräts reklamieren möchten. Dieser Service ist für Sie kostenfrei.


----------



## Norbert Steinkämper (9 April 2012)

Den gleichen Reinfall erlebt, Schadenssumme 370,-- €, RA bisher erfolglos eingeschaltet.
Habe Anzege bei der Polizei erstattet, die Stattsanwaltschaft Hanau ist zuständig.
Bisher keine weiteren Infos über den Stand der Ermittlungen erhalten.

Die Adresse ist wohl nur eine Privatwohnung, kein Lager.
Eine ganz dreiste Nummer, rate dringend jedem von einem Kauf bei dieser Adresse ab.
9.4.2012


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2012)

Norbert Steinkämper schrieb:


> Bisher keine weiteren Infos über den Stand der Ermittlungen erhalten.


Zwischenstandsmeldungen an Geschädigte sind unüblich!


----------

